# how to change kernel version

## N!cer

hi

how are u guyz ???

i have last kernel it's 2.6.15.3

when i type ' uname -r ' i see version 2.6.15.3 i638

i want change the name of version from "2.6.15.3"  to " gentoo-2.6.15.3' but dont updare, only name ..how to change the name of kernel ???

and change the " i638" to " X86" or "P4" how to that also ????

thank u advance.

----------

## Mroofka

change the

```
 /usr/src/linux/Makefile
```

and recompile kernel

```
VERSION = 2

PATCHLEVEL = 6

SUBLEVEL = 14

EXTRAVERSION = -Mroofka-v1

NAME=Affluent Albatross

```

```
lucy ~ # uname -r

2.6.14-Mroofka-v1

```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## N!cer

don't change   :Sad: 

i edit file " Makefile" in dircotry /usr/src/linux ok, then i recompile by " make && make modules_install" it's good , but dont change version Why ????

see that

```
localhost ge3k # uname -r

2.6.15.3

```

```
localhost linux # cat Makefile | head

VERSION = 2

PATCHLEVEL = 6

SUBLEVEL = 15

EXTRAVERSION = -gentoo-3

NAME=Sliding Snow Leopard

# *DOCUMENTATION*

# To see a list of typical targets execute "make help"

# More info can be located in ./README

# Comments in this file are targeted only to the developer, do not
```

?????

----------

## Kaste

hmm try make xconfig or make menuconfig whatever you prefer 

There is a setting local version which you can set  and that should do what you want i think.

----------

## Genone

You rebooted with the recompiled kernel?

----------

## N!cer

yes , i rebootes after recompile , but dont change ???

what the problem ?

----------

## Genone

Check the output of `uname -v`, the time displayed should basically match the time displayed by `ls -ld /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage` (the difference should be a few seconds at most), if it doesn't match you haven't rebooted with the new kernel.

----------

## N!cer

this is output 

i do it after copy bzImage to /boot , but dont change ?????

```
ge3k@localhost ~ $ uname -v

#1 SMP Fri Mar 10 03:42:48 AST 2006

ge3k@localhost ~ $ ls -ld /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1780761 Mar 24 15:17 /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage
```

----------

## N!cer

??

----------

## Genone

Well, that means you haven't rebooted with your new kernel.

----------

## N!cer

ok

please give all command to change version kernel , and rebooted with nrw kernel

----------

## korz

Perhaps you have to edit your bootloaders configurationfiles to use the new kernel. E.g., i'm using lilo, so i have to tell lilo the name of the new kernelimage (==> bzImage).  After that i have to rerun lilo to make it prepare my bootsector with the new kernel. I don't know, how that works with grub (actually, thats why i'm still using lilo....)

In some configurations, the boot partition is an extra partition, which is not mounted during normal operation. So, if you copy your kernelimage to /boot, it will end up in the bootfolder of your root partition, but not in your boot partition.

----------

## N!cer

i use Lilo

this file lilo.conf before edit

this dont change vresion kernel

```
boot=/dev/hdb   # Install LILO in the MBR

prompt                    # Give the user the chance to select another section

timeout=50                # Wait 5 (five) seconds before booting the default se$default=gentoo            # When the timeout has passed, boot the "gentoo" sect$# Only if you use framebuffer. Otherwise remove the following line:

#vga=788                   # Framebuffer setting. Adjust to your own will

image=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.15.3

  label=gentoo

  read-only

  root=/dev/ram0

  append="init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hdb5 "

  initrd=/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.15.3

other=/dev/hdb1

label=Windows_P1
```

this lilo.conf now after edit

```
boot=/dev/hdb   # Install LILO in the MBR

prompt                    # Give the user the chance to select another section

timeout=50                # Wait 5 (five) seconds before booting the default se$default=gentoo            # When the timeout has passed, boot the "gentoo" sect$# Only if you use framebuffer. Otherwise remove the following line:

#vga=788                   # Framebuffer setting. Adjust to your own will

image=/boot/bzImage

  label=gentoo

  read-only

  root=/dev/ram0

  append="init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hdb5 "

  initrd=/boot/vmlinuz

other=/dev/hdb1

label=Windows_P1
```

Also dont change version kernel ??????   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

why ?

----------

## Genone

did you run /sbin/lilo after installing your new kernel?

----------

## N!cer

no

i re-compile then rebooted mybox only, then don't chnage the version kernel  :Sad: 

----------

## Genone

Well, if you use lilo you have to run /sbin/lilo after every kernel build (one reason why lilo sucks IMO).

----------

## N!cer

 :Embarassed: 

i have problem after run /sbin/lilo

here the problem 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-447452.html

please help me , i dont change vresion now , i want to login to system only

----------

## N!cer

okkkkkkkk

thank u verey much

i fix the problem and changre the versoin see that   :Laughing: 

N!cer@localhost ~ $ uname -r

2.6.15-gentoo-3

thank u agian

----------

